
Identifying Unused Indexes in MongoDB - LoriP
https://www.percona.com/blog/2018/11/21/identifying-unused-indexes-in-mongodb/
======
vngzs
A much better variant of this exact information was provided by mLab in early
2017[1].

[1]: [https://blog.mlab.com/2017/01/using-mongodb-indexstats-to-
id...](https://blog.mlab.com/2017/01/using-mongodb-indexstats-to-identify-and-
remove-unused-indexes/)

------
tdurden
"Identifying Unused Indexes in MongoDB" seems like a better title

------
diabeetusman
Oh good, another site that wants to show notifications for no good reason

------
LoriP
A straightforward how to identify the indexes that are not in use on MongoDB
and just using up resources... watch out for those special reporting ones that
only get used now and then though...

